# HTC Vive oder Oculus Rift oder doch warten?



## Viking30k (3. Januar 2017)

Hi also ich hatte eine Psvr und fand das Spiel Gefühl damit wirklich erstaunlich wenn das nicht so verschwommen gewesen wäre und auch die Tracking Probleme nicht so stark gewesen wären hätte ich das Behalten


Vermisse es schon etwas und möchte jetzt eine der Genannten ausprobieren nur welche ist besser und hat die besseren Spiele?  Vom Aufbau hätte ich keine Probleme gingen beide

Ich mag hauptsächlich Autorennspiele Action Horror ( Das ist ganz Wichtig) Aber auch Achterbahn usw.^^

Danke


----------



## Stickstony (3. Januar 2017)

Ich würde dir eher zur Vive raten, wenn du jetzt und nicht erst in ein paar Jahren eine Vr Brille haben möchtest. in ein bis zwei Jahren wären die natürlich schon viel weiter fortgeschritten. Die Vive ist durch diverse Steamanwendungen, von Valve selbst oder von Usern die bessere Wahl. Mit der Gaben-Brille hat man meiner Meinung nach, momentan die besten Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Viking30k (4. Januar 2017)

Danke werde mir nachdem ich Videos gesehen habe die Vive Holen mein Zimmer ist grad wie gemacht dafür muss nur der Tisch immer weg^^


----------



## Ulmi (13. Januar 2017)

Hatte die vive und die rift. Mir gefällt die rift besser. Sie ist leichter, hat meiner Meinung das bessere Display, hat eingebaute Kopfhörer und momentan das bessere Spieleangebot. Die vive hatte das bessere tracking.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (8. Februar 2017)

Wenn man Platz hat und sich gerne in Spielen bewegen möchte, würde ich die Vive favorisieren. Habe seit paar Tagen die Rift und bin diesbezüglich enttäuscht. Muss noch einen dritten Sensor kaufen und ans andere Ende vom Zimmer stellen (abgehend vom PC ). Und selbst dann nur experimentelle Unterstützung, mit dem Ergebnis, überschaubaren 6 Quadratmeter Bewegungsfreiraum zu erhalten (Wenn man Sensoren optimal platziert). Vive geht im Vergleich  12 Quadratmeter.
Vive Spiele sind auf 360 Grad Bewegungfreiraum ausgelegt und mit der Rift Standardaustattung(2 Sensoren) gehen nur 180 Grad bzw. 360 Grad auf relativ sinnfreien zwei Quadratmetern (blaue virtuelle Schutzhinweis lässt gruessen, der aufgrund Berührung ständig eingeblendet wird). Außerdem eine für die Spielentwicklung und den Spielaufbau richtig tiefgreifende, sehr negative Beschränkung.

Edit: aber... trotzdem bietet die Rift unglaubliche Möglichkeiten und Immersion, ich bin schwer beeindruckt und würde am liebsten beide Systeme kaufen .
Alleine der wahnsinnig gut angepasste Western Shooter Dead & Buried ist ein grandioses Erlebnis. Im Multiplayer Player vs Player  oder zusammen gegen Horden von Untoden kämpfen - "wow" wie immersiv und was für ein endgeiles "ich bin in einer anderen Welt"-Gefühl. Auflösung etc. der Brille ist völlig irrelevant - das Geschehen steht im Vordergrund. Hinter Felsen und Zäunen in Deckung gehen, auf den Boden werfen, Gegenstände greifen und werfen, Handzeichen geben und mit dem Mitspieler per Ghetto Faust abklatschen.
Meine beste und flashigste Spielerfahrung seit Duke3D.

Nach drei Mal fünf Minuten bin ich geschwitzt und von dem Geschehen überwältigt. VR lohnt sich und ich bin dabei


----------



## Viking30k (11. Februar 2017)

Der Tread war zwar schon alt aber die Vive ist echt toll auch wenn das Teil Gefährlich für Umgebung und Mit Menschen ist^^ 

Ich habe schon meinen TV mit dem Controller erwischt obwohl die Grenze eingeblendet wurde ^^ Habe jetzt immer so ne Leinwand davor die ich runterlassen kann lol


----------



## N8Mensch2 (12. Februar 2017)

Ja das stimmt. Meine  Decke ist nur 2.20 Meter und als ich eine Dynamitstange werfen wollte, habe ich voll in die Decke gehauen . Kann man sich wirklich verletzen. 
Der eingebaute Kopfhörer funktioniert bei meiner Rift nicht, kommen nur Störgräusche. Und jetzt überlege ich, gegen die Vive noch zu tauschen, falls möglich. Das Tracking ist bei der Vive einfach besser und erlaubt ohne Probleme 360 Grad. Die Rift hat mit Touch nur 2 Sensoren und damit geht das wohl nicht richtig. Selbst mit einem dritten Sensor wird anscheinend  nicht alles abgedeckt und die Kabel gehen alle vom PC ab. Schade, die Touch Controller mag ich und die Brille ist angenehm zu tragen. Aber für 360 Grad ist das System nicht wirklich ausgelegt (was im Nachhinein echt doof ist), bzw. dann sehr umständlich - evtl. mit 4 Sensor - omg. Dann teurer (zusätzliche Sensoren, Usb Karte, Kabel etc.) als Vive und kleinere Spielfläche. Die Vive ist diesbezüglich einfach perfekt, die Lighthousewürfel das Maß  der Dinge.

Thread ist zwar alt, aber Thema noch aktuell .


----------



## Maximm (12. Februar 2017)

Ich habe beide Brillen, und habe bis zum Release der Oculus Toch Controller die HTV Vive hauptsächlich genutzt.
Jedoch seit dem ich die Touch Controller habe ist das Verhältnis jetzt genau umgekehrt.
Mir macht die Rift einfach mehr Spaß, und zudem kann ich so gut wie alle Steam Spiele damit zocken.

Und wenn ich hier lese das es mit drei sensoren nicht richtig geht, ist das eine totale falsch aussage.
Klar ist das Tracking System von HTC das beste auf dem Markt, aber ganz ehrlich für 2x2m reicht das locker aus.

Und wenn du mehr als 2x2m nutzen willst dann würde ich dir die HTC Vive empfehlen, ansonsten bekommst du bei der Rift das bessere Bild und die besseren Kontrolle dazu noch Oculus Exclusiv Titel.


----------



## Totes_Pferd (12. Februar 2017)

Ich würde noch warten denn vr ist immernoch nicht gescheidt ausgereicht


----------



## N8Mensch2 (13. Februar 2017)

@Todes Pferd
Naja "ausgereift" ist so eine Sache. PC Hardware "reift quasi auch nicht aus". Was ist nicht ausgereift? Die Auflösung? Wäre kein Problem, aber die aktuellen Grafikkarten reichen nur für "kleine" Auflösungen. Ansonsten geht schon, gibt tolle Games, beindruckende Erfahrungen und macht riesen großen Spaß. Bezüglich Komfort, FoV, Bedienbarkeit etc. geht natürlich immer was.

@Maximm
Offiziell ist bei der Rift nur 180 Grad Tracking vorgesehen und das ist großer Mist. 
Entwickler uber Oculus Rift: "180-Grad ist keine richtige Virtual Reality"

Die experimentelle 360 Unterstützung ist ganz nett, aber den Spiele-Entwicklern 180 Grad vorzuschreiben, ein undurchdachter Scherz. VR mit nur 180 Grad, wer kommt auf so eine blöde Idee? So ein fahrlässiger Entwickler sollte für immer die Finger von VR lassen! Und Zuckerberg unterschreibt auch noch so eine krasse Fehlentscheidung? 
Jetzt auf Teufel komm raus 360 Grad zu ermöglichen, ok. Habe aber keine große Lust, mir ein Kabel durchs Zimmer zu verlegen. Außerdem reicht mir für eine sauber Verlegung die beiliegende 5 Meter USB Kabel-Version des dritten Sensors nicht (länger geht nicht, macht der Sensor schlapp).
Und die Sensoren überhaupt.... Reichweite wenige Meter und die strahlen nur 45 Grad aus - müssen am besten an die Decke. Sonst ist der Boden nicht abgedeckt oder die höheren Regionen. 2x2 Meter bedeutet Arme etwas ausstrecken sowie rechts/links wackeln und schon reißt einen die virtuelle Schutzwand aus der Immersion. Mein Raum ist auch sehr klein, aber mindestens 3 x 2,5 Meter bekomme ich Platz gemacht. Oder anderen Raum oder Wohnung irgendwann.

Naja mal schauen, ich habe ja auch viel Freude mit der Rift,  so ist das nicht. Die Touch Controller sind Referenz, Tragekomfort gut und Bild ok.
Sehe das ganze nur etwas kritisch / skeptisch.
Oculus Rift: Hat Facebook die richtige Strategie gewahlt?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Februar 2017)

Oculus' Reichweitenangaben und Aufstellungsempfehlungen sind sehr konservativ respektive für zuverlässiges Tracking auch bei schnellem, provisorischem/mobilen Aufbau ausgelegt. Stationär und mit optimal positionierten Sensoren sollten 3 × 2,5 m mit zwei Kameras knapp, mit drei gut möglich sein. Hinsichtlich Erfassungs- respektive Abstrahlwinkel und den resultierenden Anforderungen an die Montageposition unterscheiden sich Constellation und Lighthouse sowieso kaum, erst bei Reichweitenanforderungen ab 3,5 m ist HTC alternativlos. (Siehe PCGH 01 & 02/2017)


----------



## Viking30k (13. Februar 2017)

So unausgereift finde ich VR jetzt gar nicht meine Vive Läuft echt gut Habe 3,5 auf 3,5 M und es macht Spaß dort auch wirklich Laufen zu können


----------



## N8Mensch2 (14. Februar 2017)

Ja VR ist schon etwas Feines, auch jetzt schon . 

Und stimmt natürlich, 360 Grad geht auf kleiner Fläche auch mit der Rift. Ist dann nur nicht mehr so unkompliziert und übertrifft bzgl. Aufbaumaßnahmen eigentlich schon die Vive.
Habe in dem Raum leider drei Türen und das Kabel eines dritten Sensors müsste an einer Tür vorbei - echt ungünstig.


Komisch @Oculus und USB: Konnte die Rift Kopfhörer bis gestern nicht nutzen, kam nur ein extremes, undefinierbares Störgeräusch heraus. Da ja der Sound über USB übertragen wird, kam ich noch auf eine letzte Idee: USB Anschluss wechseln. Das Ergebnis: Über USB 3.0 funktioniert bei mir der Oculus Sound nicht und jetzt kommts: über USB 2.0 funktioniert der Sound. Habe jetzt die Brille, den Sensor und Touch-Controller- Sensor über 3 x USB 2.0 (!) laufen und alles funktioniert.
Wundert mich doch sehr, denn Rift-Mindestanforderung lautet 3 x USB 3.0 bzw. die Technik bei anderen Nutzern unter USB 2.0 noch nicht mal erkannt.

Edit: oké, im pcgh Magazin steht, das USB 2.0 Aussetzer verursachen kann. Also doch interne USB 3.0 Karte bestellen.

Edit 2: ja jetzt läuft alles über interne USB 3.0 Karte (auch Sound) . RoomScale geht ebenfalls mit 2 Sensoren zur Not - 360 Grad muss schon sein, alles andere ist beschränkt. Sehr wahrscheinlich bestelle ich mir noch einen Sensor und gut ist. Der damit abgedeckt Trackingbereich von 2,5 x 2,5 Metern entspricht in etwa meinem aktuellen Platzangebot. 
Kabel der Brille kommt dann zudem an die Decke mit 10 Euro Hunde Rückholleine - und dann steht der 360 Grad Erfahrung nichts mehr viel im Wege .


----------



## Maximm (18. Februar 2017)

Es soll ja 2017 ein System kommen wo kein Kabel benötigt wird.
Nennt sich  TPCAST

http://www.roadtovr.com/tpcast-wire...ice-solution-available-worldwide-q2-2017-249/


----------



## N8Mensch2 (19. Februar 2017)

Ja und bin gespannt,  ob die Lösung wirklich verzögerungsfrei arbeitet. Natürlich auch interessant, wie lange so ein Akku in der Praxis durchhält. Meine gelesen zu haben, das es noch einen größeren Akku für den Gürtel geben wird. Theoretisch ist sowas für Rift ebenfalls machbar.
In dem z.B. genialen Multiplayershooter Onward besteht die Möglichkeit sich frei zu bewegen, da wickelt sich das Kabel schnell um die Beine. Überhaupt zeigt Onward sehr beeindruckend,  dass freie Bewegung mit den kleinen Joysticks sehr gut funktioniert, da auf realistisches Verhalten der Spielfigur gesetzt wird. Alleine schon wegen dem Game lohnt sich VR, Feeling und Langzeitmotivation sind gigantisch. So, jetzt komme ich aber vom Thema ab .


----------



## N8Mensch2 (21. Februar 2017)

Dritter Sensor ist schon da (Sonntag m 0:30 Uhr bestellt) . Jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob das 360 Grad Tracking zufriedenstellend funktioniert. Den zusätzlichen Sensor teste ich jetzt von schräg hinten oder falls nötig, direkt gegenüberliegend hinten positioniert.
Jemand dazu schon Erfahrung und sinnvolle Ratschläge? 

Und hat jemanden noch einen lohnenswerten Game-Geheimtipp? Kann auch ein kurzweiliger Waveshooter sein.


----------



## Andi2008 (21. Februar 2017)

Nachdem ich am Wochenende die PlayStation VR-Brille erleben durfte, bin ich jetzt völlig begeistert von VR.

Da ich keine PlayStation habe kommt für mich nur die Vive oder Rift in Frage.

Laut Tests hat die Rift die etwas bessere Bildqualität,
zudem finde ich die Touch-Controller und die Exklusiv-Titel sehr gut.
Für die Vive spricht m.E. nur das Roomscaling.


----------



## ARCdefender (21. Februar 2017)

> HTC Vive oder Oculus Rift oder doch warten?



Ganz klar noch warten!
Ich habe zwar nur ein PSVR, dürfte aber auch schon die Vive und Rift ausgiebig bei Bekannten testen und hatte auch mal ein DK2 hier.
Fakt ist, zur Zeit gibt es nicht wirklich gute Spiele, das meiste davon ist mehr Tech-Demo als Spiel, bestes VR Spiel meiner Meinung nach, ist klar RE7 auf der PS4(Pro) aber das ist ein bisschen wenig.
Aber der Hauptgrund, Der mich zu dieser Aussage, das man warten sollte veranlasst, ist  Das was gerade so passiert.
Angefangen von den Aussagen von Gabe über einen eventuellen Flop der Vive und VR, über das Abbauen von Demonstationen der Rift bis hin zur Einstellung der PR für PSVR.
Das alles wirkt nicht sehr Vertrauenserweckend und genau aus diesem Grund würde ich wenigstens noch bis zur E3 dieses Jahr warten.

(Tante Edit sagt)
Gerade erst gesehen das der TE wohl schon zugeschlagen hat. Darum sorry für die späte Meinungsabgabe von mir zum Thema.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (21. Februar 2017)

wer ne rift kauft gehört imho Gekeult
alleine wegen den 'exclusivtiteln' ist das ding ein absolutes Unding, wer auf exklusivtitel steht sollte sich ne konsole kaufen und gut ist 
exklsivshice hier, exklusivshice da und alle wundern sich warum die absatzzahlen nicht den erwartungen entsprechen, wunder über wunder


----------



## dj_the_one (21. Februar 2017)

Ich hoffe wirklich das VR den Durchbruch schafft und wir nicht nochmal 20 Jahre auf den nächsten Versuch warten müssen


----------



## Andi2008 (21. Februar 2017)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> wer ne rift kauft gehört imho Gekeult
> alleine wegen den 'exclusivtiteln' ist das ding ein absolutes Unding, wer auf exklusivtitel steht sollte sich ne konsole kaufen und gut ist
> exklsivshice hier, exklusivshice da und alle wundern sich warum die absatzzahlen nicht den erwartungen entsprechen, wunder über wunder



Wieso das denn?
Jede Konsole hat Exklusiv-Titel (Nintendo=Mario, Zelda, Sony: Heavy Rain, XBOX One: Halo etc.).
Heißt das, wer eine Konsole kauft, gehört gekeult?
Software sells Hardware.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (22. Februar 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ganz klar noch warten!
> Ich habe zwar nur ein PSVR, dürfte aber auch schon die Vive und Rift ausgiebig bei Bekannten testen und hatte auch mal ein DK2 hier.
> Fakt ist, zur Zeit gibt es nicht wirklich gute Spiele, das meiste davon ist mehr Tech-Demo als Spiel, bestes VR Spiel meiner Meinung nach, ist klar RE7 auf der PS4(Pro) aber das ist ein bisschen wenig.
> Aber der Hauptgrund, Der mich zu dieser Aussage, das man warten sollte veranlasst, ist  Das was gerade so passiert.
> ...



Der* PC VR Spaß* kostet fast 2000 Euro und spricht in der aktuellen technischen Form in erster Linie PC Gamer an. Welcher Fantast rechnet bitte mit einem großen Abverkauf bzw. einem Verkauf wie warme Semmeln???

Der* Gabe von Valve* ist ein Scherzkeks und hat nur geantwortet, dass falls VR floppen sollte, er Dank Steam trotzdem weiterhin im Geld schwimmt und es ihm deshalb nicht stören würde. Der Typ ist einfach bisschen "genervt" von den lächerlichen "Flop Fragen".
Der hat Geld wie Heu, was interessieren den irgendwelche Flops? Selbst wenn Steam morgen zu macht, der Mann hat ausgesorgt.
Jedoch liegen allgemein die Abverkäufe der Vive über den Erwartungen!(auch wenn die niedrig angesetzt waren - also HTC/ Valve sind Realisten "Daumen hoch").

Die *Rift-Demostationen* waren zu viele und gibt genug Menschen, die gar nicht wissen, was es da zu testen gibt. Bzw. wird auch gedacht, es seien besser Handyreinschiebebrillen oder Brillen für Gamer etc. usw.. Zudem einen Mitarbeiter des warmen Geschäftes zu rufen und beim Testen neben sich stehen zu haben, der einem etwas vom Pferd erzählt, ist auch nicht so prickelnd.

Sony *PlayStation* hat aus strategischen Gründen auf PR verzichtet, da Brillen kaum lieferbar, PS 4 Pro fast zeitgleich auf den Markt kam und Spiele noch knapp sind.
400 Rezensionen in kürzester Zeit auf Amazon, und fast alle sind begeistert von VR! Träume wurden wahr! 
VR wird besser und günstiger, das steht fest. Und dann geht es richtig durch die Decke.

@*exklusiv Spiele für Rift*: Die Handvoll Spiele machen den Bock doch nicht fett. Aber Rift Gamer haben zum Start viel Spaß, denn 200 000 haben das Multiplayer Spiel Dead & Buried und das garantiert volle Server (p vs p, p vs KI, Coop etc.). 
Außerdem unterstützen Rift Besitzer auch VR Spiele über Steam Kauf, da Steam VR ja oft mit der Rift harmoniert oder die Brille direkt unterstützt wird. Davon provozieren VR Entwickler im allgemeinen.
Und: Viele Rennsims Fans  wollten _nur_ eine Brille(haben ja sonst Lenkrad) und kamen durch die günstigere und besser geeignetete Rift zu VR. Jetzt kommen diese Einsteiger langsam auf den Geschmack und wollen auch RoomScale und Steam Games wie Onward zusammen zocken, weil eine phantastische Erfahrung im Multiplayer.

@*Anzahl der Games*:
Gibt aus meiner Sicht eine große Menge Spiele. Alleine Onward hat wie Counterstrike ein quasi unendlich langes Spielspaß Potenzial. Oder frisch auf dem Markt der Multiplayer Coop Zombie Shooter 2017, im Ansatz ähnlich wie Left4Dead - da geht einiges. 
WeltraumGames wie Eve oder Elite laden zum Flug im Weltraum ein. 
Rennspiele wie Projekt Cars, Rennsims oder Dirt Rally lassen Gummi auf der Strecke. 
Gute Wave Shooter gibt es auch ohne Ende und noch viele in der Mache.
Zudem tolle Sportspiele wie Tischtennis lassen einen schwitzen oder Golf auf dem Grün entspannen, uvm.. 
Gibt auch viele neuartige Spiele wie eine Bombe entschärfen und die anwesenden im Raum geben dem Brillenträger Tipps.
Oder ein DJ Set mit Musikinstrumenten und Mischpulte, da kommen einem die Tränen vor Freude und Musikspielspaß - für schlappe 10 Euro.
Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich gar nicht, wo ich anfangen und woher ich die Zeit für die vielen geilen Games nehmen soll.
Außerdem: Wir PCler sind doch Bastelfreunde, aufgeschlossen und nervenstark - Doom3 hole ich mir auch mal irgendwann und mit einem kostenpflichtigen Tool lassen sich auch andere Games in VR spielen. 
Res7 pffff ....braucht von mir aus gar nicht mehr in VR für PC erscheinen, bin nicht auf das Spiel und die paar Stunden angewiesen.

So, fertig 

Edit: Bericht zum Tracking mit drei Sensoren folgt


----------



## Andi2008 (22. Februar 2017)

Hast du den 3. Sensor für die Rift ausprobiert?


----------



## CastorTolagi (22. Februar 2017)

Ich schon, und der ist auch wirklich nicht verkehrt zu haben um das Tracking vernünftig umzusetzen.

Hier versteht man plötzlich warum die Vive etwas mehr kostet.


----------



## Andi2008 (22. Februar 2017)

Ist die Rift mit dem 3. Sensor ähnlich gut wie die Vive?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. Februar 2017)

Andi2008 schrieb:


> Wieso das denn?
> Jede Konsole hat Exklusiv-Titel (Nintendo=Mario, Zelda, Sony: Heavy Rain, XBOX One: Halo etc.).
> Heißt das, wer eine Konsole kauft, gehört gekeult?
> Software sells Hardware.



seit Jahren regen sich irgendwelche inkonsequenten gimps darüber auf das es Exklusivtitel gibt, aber jetzt wo es sogar aufm pc direkt clusterfuck gibt, ist alles gut ... 
und nein, ich hab niemals gegen konsolen gewettert, eine einfache und schöne sache um mal eben mit ein paar freunden zu zocken. nur gegen exklusivtitel und ja, leute die das unterstützen, die gehören gekeult 

edit:
und nein, ich meine auch nicht spiele die eine 'spezielle' hardware wie z.b. damals steel battalion für die erste x-box, komische gitarren, kinect oder irgendwelche anderen hardwaregadgets vorraussetzen sondern eine abgef**** software einschränkung die dafür sorgt das es auf hmd1 nicht läuft sondern nur auf hmd2 und genau das macht die rift, pest und cholera in einem gerät


----------



## Andi2008 (22. Februar 2017)

@N8Mensch2

Ja, Keep talking and nobody explodes ist schon geil,
das habe ich am Samstag stundenlang zu dritt gespielt.

I expect you to die ist auch klasse, aber halt nicht für die Vive. Superhot VR würde ich auch gerne spielen, aber auch das ist Rift-exklusiv.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Februar 2017)

Einige Leute haben Superhot VR (SEHR zu empfehlen) auch via ReVive zum laufen gebracht. (Ich hatte noch nicht die Zeit dafür.) Aber wer die Möglichkeit hat, es mit Touch auszuprobieren, sollte die trotzdem nutzen – die Greifaktionen im Spiel sind ein wunderbares Beispiel, wie zwei vernünftig platzierte Trigger die Immersion steigern.


----------



## CastorTolagi (22. Februar 2017)

Andi2008 schrieb:


> Ist die Rift mit dem 3. Sensor ähnlich gut wie die Vive?



Sobald das Tracking richtig funktioniert auf jeden Fall.
Der Weg dahin ist halt nur aufwändiger.
Das Endresultat dann aber wieder auf Augenhöhe, wenn ich dieses schlechte Wortspiel verwenden darf.

Und  N8Mensch2 hat es ja schon geschrieben.
Die Rift läuft (mit kleinen Einschränkungen) auch mit SteamVR. Man hat also zugriff auf die Rift-Bibliothek wie auch die von Steam.
Anders herum hingegen funktioniert bei weitem nicht so angenehm.


----------



## Andi2008 (22. Februar 2017)

Das musst du mir jetzt aber nochmal genauer erklären. 

Wieso ist der Weg aufwändiger? Ist doch nur der dritte Sensor, den man aufstellen muss.

Und wieso sollte Rift nicht mir SteamVR funktionieren? Steam hat doch kein eigenes VR-Headset?
Und was wäre dann andersherum?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (22. Februar 2017)

Bevor ich jetzt nochmal hoffentlich zum Testen des dritten Sensors komme(360 Grad hat gestern schon im ersten kurzen Test sehr gut funktioniert), CastorTolagi meint bestimmt: Mit drei Sensoren benötigt man insgesamt 3 x USB 3.0 sowie 1x USB 2.0. Alle Kabel gehen vom Rechner ab, also auch der hintere Sensor im Zimmer. Möglicherweise benötigt man dann noch eine interne USB 3.0 Karte (gut, die kostet nur 20 Euro).

Ja das Spiel mit der Bombe kostet gerade im Angebot 8 €, da habe ich auch zugeschlagen. Und wie du schreibst, hattet ihr mit dem Game viel Spaß .


----------



## Andi2008 (22. Februar 2017)

Kommt drauf an. Mein PC ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt und hat 4x USB3 + 4 x USB2.  Sollte reichen.

Unterstützen die Rift-Spiele denn 360 Grad?
Habe mal gelesen, dass nur 180 Grad unterstützt wird,
da 360 Grad noch nicht richtig läuft.

Edit:

Wo ist das Spiel im Angebot?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (22. Februar 2017)

"Keep Talking and Nobodys Explodes" ist im Oculus Store für 7,49 Euro im Angebot. 

4 usb 3.0 Anschlüsse ist sehr gut, hatte nur 2. Kommt jedoch auch auf das Mainboard an, es soll bei manchen zu Überlastung kommen. Dann kann man sich mit einer internen USB Kartenerweiterung behelfen.
Ursprünglich wurde bei Oculus die Entscheidung getroffen, das Tracking auf 180 bzw 270 Grad zu beschränken. Mit einem dritten Sensor wird nun die Möglichkeit geboten, wohl auch weil es der Wunsch der Verbraucher war, auf 360 Grad zu erweitern. Die Standardausrüstung ist mit den Touch Controllern 180 Front Site Tracking, deshalb müssen alle im Oculus Store angebotenen Spiele 180° Erfassung unterstützen. Das heißt aber nicht, dass diese Spiele auf 180° beschränkt sind. Vielmehr besteht die Möglichkeit mit zwei Sensoren, sich mit Hilfe der Tasten um jeweils z.b. 90° zu drehen. So gibt es Spiele wie z.B. Arizona Sunshine im Store, die eigentlich auf 360° ausgelegt sind. Das kann man auch mit 2 Sensoren spielen, mit 3 Sensoren dann natürlich eine viel intensiver und aus meiner Sicht auch sinnvolle 360 Grad Erfahrung. Zwar kann man auch mit zwei Sensoren zur Not 360 Grad abdecken, jedoch ist die Spielfläche sehr klein und die Steuerung teils doch recht hakelig.


----------



## Andi2008 (23. Februar 2017)

Hm. Da ist dann bei den Spielen wahrscheinlich (noch) der Unterschied: bei der Vive wird direkt für 360 Grad programmiert, für die Rift eher optional.
Wobei ich in meinem "PC-Zimmer" eh kein Platz habe.

Hast du die Vive mal ausprobiert?


----------



## CastorTolagi (23. Februar 2017)

Also nochmal kurz erklärt was ich mit dem "aufwändigeren Weg" meinte.

Die Vive kostet 900€ tuti kompletti für die 360°, 25m² VR-Erfahrung.
Die Rift kostet 700€ für die Brille, einen Sensor und dem X-Box Kontroller, also die 180° Version.
Die Touch Kontroller und ein zweiter Sensor kosten nochmal 200€ bzw. 900€ für das ganze Set.
Der dritte Sensor kostet nochmal 90€.
Ist also letztendlich die teurere Lösung verglichen mit der Vive.

Dann musst du diese Sensoren ja auch irgendwo aufstellen...
Bei der Vive ist das einfach. Die Boxen an die Wand Dübeln (oder auf zwei Regale stellen) --> Strom anschließen --> Fertig (kein Verbinden mit dem PC notwendig). 
Du verbindest bei der Vive ja noch nicht mal das Headset direkt mit dem PC, sondern hast ja noch diese Link-Box dazwischen geschalten. Letztendlich hängst du bei der Vive nur 1x USB3.0 und 1x HDMI an den Rechner.

Bei der Rift musst du die drei Sensoren erst mal im Raum plazieren (da fängts schon an, wenige haben hinter sich einen zweiten Schreibtisch stehen...) --> dann musst du jeden dieser Sensoren mit dem PC verbinden. 
Dazu kommt dann noch die Brille selbst mit 1x USB3.0 und 1x HDMI.

Das alles ist in meinen Augen einfach bei der Vive besser gelöst. Bei der Rift merkt man hier einfach, dass man sich für den Fall nicht viele Gedanken gemacht hat.

Dann noch kurz zur Software:
Die Vive (HTC+Steam) nutzt primär das Programm SteamVR als Plattform. Du kannst zwar auch HTC's Viveport nutzen, aber der ist in meinen Augen unnötig...
Die Rift nutzt primär ihre eigene Oculus Umgebung mit dem dazugehörenden Programm.
ABER die Rift wird auch in SteamVR erkannt und kann hier auch verwendet werden.
Nur muss man halt aufpassen, denn nicht alle Spiele die auf der Vive laufen, kann man über SteamVR auch auf der Rift spielen.

Anders herum funktioniert aber überhaupt nicht.
Du kannst die Vive nicht im Oculus Programm nutzen.


Alles in allem sage ich haben beide Modelle ihre darseinsberechtigung, weil sie zwei ziemlich unterschiedliche Konzepte verfolgen.
Die Vive ist primär für die freie Bewegung im Raum ausgelegt. Stehende oder sitzende Aktionen sind zwar möglich, aber eher umständlich zu nennen.
Die Rift ist das genaue gegenteil. Die Brille ist um einiges leichter vom Gewicht, was den Tragekonfort im Sitzen sehr zuvorkommt und auch das ganze Setup ist weniger auf den Raumfüllenden Effekt ausgelegt.

Okay ist nicht kurz geworden...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. Februar 2017)

Andi2008 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Mein PC ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt und hat 4x USB3 + 4 x USB2.  Sollte reichen.
> 
> Unterstützen die Rift-Spiele denn 360 Grad?
> Habe mal gelesen, dass nur 180 Grad unterstützt wird,
> ...



Es gibt kein hartes Limit, dass 360°-Drehungen verhindern würde, aber die meisten Entwickler versuchen den Spielinhalt so gestalten, dass man sich nicht weiter als 270° drehen muss. Die Einschränkungen auf den Spielealltag sind meist gering, denn wer sich in einem Spiel vorwärts bewegt kennt den Bereich hinter sich bereits und hat nur selten Bedarf, sich diesen erneut anzugucken.
360° Rundumblick ist mit der Rift übrigens selbst mit nur einem Sensor eingeschränkt möglich (man darf nicht zu weit nach oben oder unten schauen), denn auch auf der Rückseite des Headsets befinden sich Tracking-LEDs. Die zusätzlichen Kameras dienen vor allem dazu, gegenseitige Abschattung von Körper und Controllern zu verhindern.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (23. Februar 2017)

Theoretisch können alle Spiele für 360 Grad Benutzung programmiert werden. Für die Rift 2-Sensoren-Nutzer "sollte" (oder falls auch das Game in Oculus Store angeboten wird, "muss") eine "per Knopfdruck um 90 Grad Drehfunktion" einprogrammiert werden.

   Theoretisch gibt es fünf Möglichkeitem:


Nur die Brille nutzen 
Bille zwei Sensoren und  Touch und 270 Grad  Tracking + die Option  3 Meter rechts / links laufen zu können 
Brille mit zwei Sensoren +  Touch und einfachem 360 Tracking + max. 1 m² Quadratmeter Bewegungsfreiraum (also quasi nur drehen und möglichst einfache Handhaltung – d.h., die Arme nicht gegenseitig verdecken - ggf. hilft es, die Sensoren an die Wand/ Decke zu setzen) 


Brille mit drei Sensoren +  Touch und 360 Grad Tracking + max. 6 m² (ca. 2,5 Meter x 2,5 Meter) Bewegungsfreiraum 
Manche Nutzer sollen sogar 4 Sensoren im Einsatz haben. 
 
Kaum jemand hat wirklich viel Platz für VR. Menschen mit 3x3 Meter oder mehr Platz liegen glaube unter 10 %. Die meisten Spiele sind deshalb so programmiert, dass 360 Grad Drehung + Schritt rechts/links/vor/zurück  im Grunde ausreicht (im Spiel kann sich dann auch teleportiert oder per Sticks etc., wie von je her gewohnt, bewegt werden).
Es besteht natürlich oft die Möglichkeit, sich je nach Platzangebot zu Hause zusätzlich im Spiel frei zu bewegen.

 Wieviel Quadratmeter hast du denn Platz?
 Ich habe auch nicht so eine große Bewegungsfreiheit, je nachdem ob ich einen Tisch temporär entferne bis zu 2,5 x 2,2 Meter Platz.

Ja habe die Vive getestet, jedoch nicht in der Form, wie ich es jetzt gerne nochmal machen würde.
Etwas komplexere Spiele wie Onward setzen eine korrekte Haltung der z.B.: Gewehre voraus. Also eine Hand dann vor die z.B. rechte Schulter und eine Hand an den vorderen Lauf. Dadurch kommt es vor, dass ein Controller von der Schulter und vom anderen Arm verdeckt wird. Hier würde ich gerne mal das Tracking System der Vive testen, die Laser-Würfel müssen aber für optimale Ergebnisse auch hoch an die Decke bzw. Wand. 
Bin mit drei Sensoren noch am testen  (leider aktuell kaum Zeit ), mit zwei Sensoren auf Tisch vorne und einem Sensor hinten (direkt gegenüberliegend) habe ich gestern ein gutes Ergebnis erzielt. Muss sich natürlich noch auf Dauer im Spiel mit allen Gegebenheiten bewehren. Als weitere Option hätte ich noch, die Sensoren im Dreieck zu platzieren oder an die Decke / Wand anzubringen(soll wohl optimal sein).

Herrscht Platzmangel oder möchte man nur Brille nutzen, hat die Rift (gibt es in letzter Zeit öfter mal für 599€ Euro) schon Vorteile (durchs Gewicht angenehmer zu tragen oder Preis, da einzeln erhältlich), die Vive setzt glaube auch 2 x 1,5 Meter für Benutzung der Bewegungscontrollern voraus. Teilweise bekomme ich bei dem Steam-VR-Tool Probleme, das Ausmessen des Steam-Trackingbereiches abzuschließen.
Hat man etwas Platz, wirds schon schwieriger und wenn man viel Platz hat und Bewegungskontrolle bevorzugt, ist die Vive vorne. Bin selbst hin- und hergerissen - ist nicht so einfach und gibt noch unzählige Aspekte. Mögliches Zubehör, Controllerdesign und Ausstattung, zukünftige Entwicklung, Steam / Oculus Games Support uvm.. Bei mir war auch der Tragekomfort im Blickpunkt und gerade bei schnellen Bewegungen im Raum (auf Boden knien, legen oder schnell drehen) macht sich das, mal abgesehen von der Spielzeit, auch bemerkbar. 

Wenn das Tracking bei mir jetzt zu 100 % mit drei Sensoren  funktioniert, bin ich happy  . 

Hier mal alle Informationen zum Trackingbereich der Vive, Rift und wieviel Platz in den Haushalten herrscht:
Oculus Experimental Setups Feature Smaller Tracked Area Than Vive
Die optimale unterstützte maximale Platzgröße der Vive (3,5 x 3,5 Meter) kommt für 2 % der Verwender in Frage.

Edit: Hui, wurde ja schon ausgiebig von Mitgliedern geantwortet. Naja, gibt es etwas zu lesen.


----------



## Andi2008 (23. Februar 2017)

Ja, da hatte ich jetzt wirklich gut zu lesen. 

Letztlich habe ich in meinem PC-Zimmer keinen Platz, um mich groß zu bewegen. Kabel würden mich auch nicht stören.

Worauf noch keiner eingegangen ist, ist die Bildqualität und die Performance.

Ich habe gelesen, dass die Bildqualität bei der Rift besser sein soll (weniger Fliegengittereffekt) und die Performance besser durch das neue Asynchronous Spacewarp besser sein.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. Februar 2017)

ASW ist definitiv ein großer Sprung und hat die Hardwareanforderungen effektiv reduziert. Die Bildqualität ist eher Geschmacks- und Genresache, wobei die meisten Nutzer zur Rift tendieren. (Siehe auch PCGH 01/17 – und 02/17 für die Controller.)


----------



## CastorTolagi (23. Februar 2017)

Die Vive hat ein weißes Gitternetz zwischen den Pixeln, das man teilweise recht deutlich sieht.
Die Rift weiße Flecken in den Ecken.

Ich persönlich finde beide Lösungen nicht ideal, aber auch leichte Präferenz zur Rift.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (24. Februar 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es recht simpel und es wird gerne komplizierter geredet als es in Wirklichkeit ist:

- Vive für Leute die gerne Room Tracking nutzen.
- Rift für Leute die gerne im Sitzen Spielen.

Was man am Ende mehr nutzt, kann man vorher schwer sagen. Beide nutzen viele kleine Spiele und einige wenige große Zeitfresser. Und bei den Zeitfressern spielen die einen z.B. gerne Elite Dangerous im Sitzen, die anderen z.B. Onward im Stehen. Ich selbst habe z.B. die ersten Monate fast nur im Stehen gespielt mit der Vive und war begeistert, jetzt aber im Sitzen mit Elite Dangerous wird die Brille aber nach ca. 90 Minuten doch lästig schwer.

Eventuell noch interessant für die Wahl ist der Onlineshops bzw. der Firmen die dahinter stehen. Hier steht der Oculus Store mit Facebook im Hintergrund gegen Steam (und HTC).


----------



## Andi2008 (25. Februar 2017)

Also wenn ich mir das Video hier (Tested In-Depth: Oculus Rift vs. HTC Vive - YouTube) so ansehe, ist der Fliegengitter-Effekt bei der Vive schon heftig.
Bei der Rift fast gar nicht zu sehen.

@Chief Johnson
So einfach ist es dann doch wieder nicht.
Mit 3 Sensoren ist Room Tracking auch bei der Rift gut möglich.
Ist bei der Vive aber zugegebenermaßen laut Tests einfacher und genauer (was sich aber in Zukunft ändern kann und wird).


----------



## CastorTolagi (27. Februar 2017)

Andi2008 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir das Video hier (Tested In-Depth: Oculus Rift vs. HTC Vive - YouTube) so ansehe, ist der Fliegengitter-Effekt bei der Vive schon heftig.
> Bei der Rift fast gar nicht zu sehen.



So siehts leider aus...
ABER um das ganze jetzt mal zu relativieren.
Das ist ein Probleme im statischen Bereich. Also Menüs, HUD's und co. haben dieses Problem.
Sobald sich das Bild bewegt, ist das Fliegengitter nicht mehr wirklich zu bemerken.

Bei der Rift ist es eher anders herum.
Hier sind Menüs und Co. vergleichsweise scharf, aber im bewegten Bild hat man dann eben die weißen oder zumindest helleren Flecken in den Ecken (bei mir hauptsächlich oben links)

Man muss halt einfach anerkennen dass beide Systeme noch Generation 1 sind und deshalb nicht perfekt.


----------



## Gyngo (27. Februar 2017)

Also ich habe mir vor gestern eine HTC Vive geholt und bin einfach nur begeistert. 
Hatte die Occulus auch schon mal aufm Kopf hab mich dennoch trotzdem für die Vive entschieden obwohl ich die vorher noch nicht auf hatte. 
Gründe waren hierfür das die Vive das viel bessere Tracking hat. 
Die Auflösung und das VOF ähnelt sich bei beiden sehr und ist meiner Meinung derzeit nicht wirklich entscheidend wenn man zwischen den beiden sich entscheiden möchte. 
Habe auch schon ReVive getestet was auch perfekt funktioniert. Ist eine Software um Occulus spiele auch auf der Vive zu spielen. Funktioniert bis jetzt ziemlich gut. 
Bis jetzt gibt es bei der Vive nichts was ich bemängeln würde, außer die geringe Auflösung nur die ist bei beiden kacke also was solls.


----------



## fuzba (27. Februar 2017)

Ich mogel mich hier mal mit einer kleinen Frage rein.
Ich hatte mal die Rift DevKit 1 auf dem Kopf und fand die Auflösung nicht so berauschen.
Zudem spielte bei mir das Thema Motion Sickness ne Rolle.
Hat sich beides zum Release verbessert oder ist es eher gleich geblieben?

Danke


----------



## CastorTolagi (27. Februar 2017)

Auflösung:
Das DevKit 1 hatte eine Auflösung von 640×800 px pro Auge also kombiniert 1280x1600
Die Finale Rift hat eine Auflösung von 1080×1200 px pro Auge also kombiniert 2160×1200 Pixel

Motion Sickness:
Das DevKit 1 lief bei 60Hz was zu wenig ist um Motion Sickness vorzubeugen.
Die Rift läuft bei 90Hz was eine signifikante Verbesserung ist.


----------



## Horrocko (28. Februar 2017)

Zu der Motion-Sickness-Frage:
Ich hatte auf den Einsteigergeräten (Gear VR und Co) auch arg damit zu kämpfen, aber bei der Rift CV1 sogar nach zwei Stunden am Stück keinerlei Probleme. Ist natürlich immer recht individuell, wie empfindlich man reagiert, aber ein Unterschied war definitiv spürbar.


----------



## fuzba (28. Februar 2017)

Ich danke Euch für die Infos. Dann werde ich wohl doch einen näheren Blick auf das Ding werfen. Iracing kann kommen


----------



## xcruel (2. März 2017)

Kurze Frage an Besitzer einer VR-Brille:
Lohnt es sich ~700€ für ne Rift auszugeben?
Ich besitze bis dato keine VR Brille, würde mir aber gerne eine anschaffen, sofern die Technik nicht absoluter Müll ist.
Gibt es gängige VR "Probleme", welche man immer in kauf nehmen muss?

Grüße


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. März 2017)

xcruel schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an Besitzer einer VR-Brille:
> Lohnt es sich ~700€ für ne Rift auszugeben?
> Ich besitze bis dato keine VR Brille, würde mir aber gerne eine anschaffen, sofern die Technik nicht absoluter Müll ist.
> Gibt es gängige VR "Probleme", welche man immer in kauf nehmen muss?
> ...



Kurze Frage - unendlich lange Antwort, da unzählige Vor- und Nachteile zwischen den zwei großen Anbieter bestehen. Am besten mal in das Thema reinlesen, was und welche Brille für dich in Frage kommt. Aktuelle grafische VR-Qualität ist subjektiv zu bewerten. Ich persönlich bin bereits sehr begeistert - z.B.: vor paar Tagen Tischtennis VR (auf Steam für fast geschenkte 9,90 Euro) gestartet, fühlt sich total real an - Tischtennisplatte fix und wetterunabhängig @ home - genial, auch im Multiplayer Worldwide. Oder "The Solus Project" ist ein Abenteuerspiel auf einem fremden Planeten, der Start schon sehr beeindruckend, atmosphärisch und vereinnahmend. Also wenn ich in meiner aktuell relativ knappen Zeit den PC starte, dann mit Brille 8-) . Die ganzen Shooter machen generell Spaß oder wenn ich eine Runde drehen will, setze ich mich in ein Project Car - fahre direkt besser als 2D. Ich schweife ab....
Rift gibt es zur Zeit für 589 Euro - falls Weltraumspiele á la Elite oder Eve oder Rennspiele wie IRacing im sitzen bevorzugt werden, ein guter Einstieg. Falls auch viel RoomScaling gewünscht wird, steigen die Kosten auf rund 788 Euro bis 860 €uro (mit 3. Sensor) und dann sich natürlich auch genau die Vive anschauen sowie informieren.
Sehr positiv bereits: Dein Rechner ist für VR gut gerüstet


----------



## michelangelus (2. März 2017)

Hallo.

Hab mir die HTC Vive für 'nen Monat gemietet und bin bisher geteilter Meinung.
Die Sensoren und das damit verbundene Tracking funktionieren tadelos, Verarbeitung ist auch top.
Es gibt gute Spielchen und Demos die grafisch auf die geringe Auflösung ausgelegt sind und auch Spaß machen, aber eine Rennsim (ProjectCars, AssettoCorsa, DirtRally) will ich damit nicht fahren, viel zu verpixelt.
Die nächste Generation, welche nur eine doppelte Auflösung bieten sollte, vielleicht noch etwas leichter im Gewicht und kabellos wird garantiert gekauft.

Gruß MM


----------



## Andi2008 (2. März 2017)

Die Rift wurde im Preis seit gestern offiziell gesenkt.

Komplettpaket inkl. Touch für 708 EUR.


----------



## Birdy84 (2. März 2017)

michelangelus schrieb:


> Es gibt gute Spielchen und Demos die grafisch auf die geringe Auflösung ausgelegt sind und auch Spaß machen, aber eine Rennsim (ProjectCars, AssettoCorsa, DirtRally) will ich damit nicht fahren, viel zu verpixelt.


Kantenglättung ist dein Freund. Assetto Corsa mit 1,5xSSAA und 4x MSAA geht schon.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. März 2017)

Ja mit *Supersampling *kann noch einiges herausgeholt werden (muss bei der Rift galube nur explizit implementiert werden, sonst überschreiben die Oculus Treiber die Nvidia Standardeinstellungen). 

@*Preissenkung*: Ja super, um 200 Euro gesenkt. Brille selbst kostet dann wohl  dauerhaft 599 Euro (im Angebot auch dann mal 499 €) und das Set mit Touch, wie Andi2008 schreibt, 699 Euro. Und der separate, dritte Sensor wurde auch im Preis reduziert. Statt 89 Euro jetzt nur noch 69 Euro. Touch Controller einzeln gibts für 119 €. 
³
Also RoomScalePaket mit drei Seinsoren dann so um die 750 Euro.
*Und wie nice*: Ab sofort ist für Touch Besitzer das Spiel *"**Robo Recall" *von Epic Games*®©™* im Store kostenlos verfügbar . Das gibt heute Abend ein Fest - *VR Highlight - *bin auf das Game schon seit Besitz der Rift heiß .
Die Ereignisse überschlagen sich ja förmlich


----------



## enta (2. März 2017)

Ich warte schon seit einer Weile auf Preissenkungen.
Finde die Vive echt nice, aber überteuert.

Wenn die jetzt nachziehen und das Set für 700 verkauft wird, schlag ich zu.


----------



## enta (9. März 2017)

Ich glaub ich habs verkackt, als ich die Touch in Betrieb genommen hab war noch mein Kumpel der es mir mal geliehen hat noch angemeldet.
Musste erst mal nen neuen Account erstellen.
Ich glaube der hat jetzt Robo Recall!

Kann man da noch was machen, oder muss ich es nun kaufen? *g*


----------



## N8Mensch2 (10. März 2017)

enta schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich habs verkackt, als ich die Touch in Betrieb genommen hab war noch mein Kumpel der es mir mal geliehen hat noch angemeldet.
> Musste erst mal nen neuen Account erstellen.
> Ich glaube der hat jetzt Robo Recall!
> 
> Kann man da noch was machen, oder muss ich es nun kaufen? *g*



Oh, das hört sich wirklich unglücklich an.  Dir fehlen evt. ja dann auch andere Spiele wie z.B. Lucky Tale, Dead and Buried oder Medium. 
Falls der Kollege noch keine Touch Controller hat und er sie sich Mal zulegen möchte, kann er die auf deinen Account registrieren.
Oder ein Fall für den Support. Wenn er, du oder ihr zusammen anruft oder schreibt.


----------



## enta (10. März 2017)

Hmmm, ja ist ein guter Kumpel, das könnte man mal versuchen 

Hab gerade mal ein Ticket auf gemacht bei Oculus, mal schauen.
Vielleicht sind die ja cool und können was machen.


----------



## Hoegaardener (10. Mai 2017)

jetzt ist es fast Mitte May 2017. Zu spät um an einen Kauf des HTC Vive zu denken? Biete gerade auf Ebay und weiss nicht, wie hoch ich gehen soll ...


----------



## ChiefJohnson (11. Mai 2017)

Die Vive wird erst mal Stück für Stück erweitert, bevor in ferner Zukunft eine zweite Version raus kommt. Dadurch kann das jetztige Head Mounted Display vermutlich recht lange genutzt werden.
Upgrades für die jetzige Version, die wohl auch weiterhin die aktuelle Version bleiben wird:
- Deluxe-Audio-Headset
- 3in1 Kabel
- Wireless Technologie
- Tracking Puck
- neue billigere Basisstationen
- Eye Tracking


----------



## Hoegaardener (11. Mai 2017)

ChiefJohnson schrieb:


> Die Vive wird erst mal Stück für Stück erweitert, bevor in ferner Zukunft eine zweite Version raus kommt. Dadurch kann das jetztige Head Mounted Display vermutlich recht lange genutzt werden.
> Upgrades für die jetzige Version, die wohl auch weiterhin die aktuelle Version bleiben wirdQUOTE]
> 
> ... Scheinen andere auch so zu sehen, denn das Teil wurde nur 10% unterm Neupreis versteigert. Wenn dann also neu ... aber es gibt nicht mal eine Promo zum Vive.
> Spannend ist es ja schon, ich war von einem Demo sehr überzeugt und möchte unbedingt Serious Sam spielen


----------



## FX9590 (11. Mai 2017)

Ich hatte beide Brillen getestet und dann die Rift genommen. Eigentlich aus zwei Gründen:
1. Die Controller finde ich erheblich besser und viel mehr einer Hand nachgeformt.
2. Die Brille ist leichter auch weil die Kopfhörer eingebaut sind.

Von den Bildschirmen her sehe ich keinen echten Unterschied. Beide könnten noch ein paar Pixel mehr vertragen.


----------



## Sillec (5. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

ich hole den Thread mal aus der "Versenkung", da mich aktuell die selbe Thematik beschäftigt.

Ich bin im VR Bereich noch ganz neu und habe mich bisher nur oberflächig eingelesen. Getestet habe ich aktuell auch nur die PS VR, war davon aber so begeistert (Verfolgungsjagd + Unterwasser-Demo), das ich mir eine VR anschaffen möchte. Da mein PC die erforderliche Hardware besitzen dürfte (GTX 1070, Ryzen 1700, 16GB), um auch aktuelle Games spielen zu können, liegt bei mir der Fokus auf der Rift oder Vive.

Ich habe es soweit verstanden, dass eine 2.Generation erst ab 2019 kommen wird?
Dann macht warten für mich nicht unbedingt Sinn ...

Wie sieht denn die momentane Empfehlung bzgl. Rift und Vive aus? (Technik, Spielauswahl, Preis, etc.)
Beim Preis scheint die Rift ja aktuell vorne zu liegen, macht die Vive dann überhaupt noch Sinn? Kostet schließlich fast 300€ mehr, insbesondere mit diesem Comfort-Audio-Kopfteil.
Bei Spielen würde ich eigentlich querbeet alles testen wollen.


----------



## CastorTolagi (5. Dezember 2017)

*Kosten:*
Preis ist in der Basisausführung:
399€ für die Rift
Für die Vive sind 699€ fällig (wobei es z.B. bei Alternate gerade das Set mit Audio-Strap für den Preis gibt) HTC Vive, VR-Brille schwarz
----------------------------------------------------------
*Spiele und Programme:*

Bei den Spielen greift die HTC Vive auf die Steam-Bibliothek zu und zusätzlich kann man noch den Vive-Port nutzen wo es weiter Spiele/Programme gibt. Dieser Dienst ist aber nicht kostenlos:*** to VIVEPORT[/url]

Die Rift kann ebenfalls die Steam-Bibliothek nutzen, allerdings muss man sich vergewissern ob das Spiel auch die Rift akzeptiert.
Außerdem gibt es noch Oculus-Home was der eigene Marktplatz der Rift ist und dort auch Exklusivtitel zu bekommen sind.
----------------------------------------------
*Technik:*
Wenn du die Fläche hast um Roomscale zu nutzen ist die Vive in Sachen Einrichtung und Tracking der Rift weit überlegen.

Die Rift hat den Vorteil der guten Touch-Controller und generell ist sie auch etwas angenehmer zu tragen.
Wobei letzteres mit dem Audio-Strap bei der Vive wieder relativiert wird.
Sie ist auch von der Anwendung etwas benutzerfreundlicher. Wenn du die Rift aufsetzt startet z.B. automatisch Oculus Home.

Sound sind beide gutes Mittelfeld. Wenn man diese anliegenden Kopfhörer nicht mag ist man bei der Vive natürlich wieder besser dran, denn dort kannst du problemlos auch andere Kopfhörer anstöpseln. 

Von der Bilddarstellung sind beide nicht optimal. Die Rift hat leichte Vorteile bei Texten, bei der Vive ist das FOV etwas größer. Aber nichts was groß auffallen würde wenn man beide Bilder miteinander vergleichen würde.

Die Rift bietet eine Technologie die sich Asynchronous Timewarp schimpft und ist sehr angenehm wenn man nicht die 11,1ms Frametimes hat die eigentlich bei beiden Headsets notwendig wären.

Seit einiger Zeit haben wir aber auch einige Reklamationen bei der Rift die den Anschluss an der Brille betreffen. Hier kommt es immer wieder zu Kabelbrüchen und damit zu Bildausfällen.


----------



## Sillec (5. Dezember 2017)

Danke für die Info.
Momentan liebäugel ich ja mit der Vive aufgrund des Roomscale, obwohl das Gerät eine gute Ecke teurer ist. Habe jetzt aber auch schon ein paar mal gelesen, dass die 2 Sensoren bei der Rift ein limitierender Faktor sind und erst ein 3ter Abhilfe schafft. Der Kostet nochmal gute 200€, womit die Differenz zur Vive geringer wäre.

Auf einer anderen Website habe ich im übrigen von Gerüchten gelesen, dass die 2.Generation eventuell doch schon in 2018 kommt. Einerseits liest man, dass es frühestens 2019 wird und dann wieder sowas...


----------



## Flybarless (5. Dezember 2017)

Ein zusätzlicher Oculus Sensor kostet 69 Euro...Zubehor | Oculus


----------



## Viking30k (5. Dezember 2017)

Hatte auch eine Vive leider verkauft weil ich dachte ich brauche das Gerät nicht nun vermisse ich es doch etwas sehr war halt ganz was anderes als vor einem Bildschirm zu Sitzen

Wo sonnst kann man sich neben einen Character sitzen auf der Heimischen Couch und meint dieser wäre wirklich neben einem? Nur bei VR geht das Achterbahn und Loopings sind auch sehr intensiv damit


----------



## Grendizer (5. Dezember 2017)

Sillec schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hole den Thread mal aus der "Versenkung", da mich aktuell die selbe Thematik beschäftigt.
> 
> ...



Wirst du mehr Spiele im Sitzen zocken, Space-Sims, Autorennen...dann würde ich dir blind die Rift empfehlen. Ich selbst habe bloß die Vive, und Roomscale ist schon was Feines. Lese immer wieder dass die Vive das besser kann als die Rift (auch mit 3. Sensoren). Bin mir jedoch nicht sicher ob das den Preisunterschied heute noch berechtigt. Die Dinger werden ja per USB angeschlossen, da musst du je nach Spielfläche mit Verlängerung arbeiten. Bei der Vive gibt es 2 Sensoren die bloss Strom brauchen.

Zusätzlich noch. Für die Vive gibt es das Addon "Revive", damit kannst du Oculus Spiele zocken, funktioniert nicht zu 100%, aber vieles klappt anstandslos. Solls auch für die Rift geben. Informiere dich mal. So fällt die Argumentation was Exklusivspiele angeht vielleicht weg.


----------



## Viking30k (6. Dezember 2017)

Gibt es für die vive nicht schon das Wireless kit? Ist glaub ich nur nicht ganz günstig


----------



## Grestorn (6. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin mit meiner Vive, die ich seit etwa 3 Wochen habe, einigermaßen happy. Leider nicht ganz zu 100%, weil ich doch immer wieder kleinere Probleme habe. 

Die Ursachen sind offenbar 2 verschiedene: Einmal habe ich reflektierende Flächen im Raum (z.B. einen 65" TV), die muss ich jedesmal abdecken. Andere Flächen, wie z.B. die PR-Silberbände kann ich nicht so leicht abdecken (weiß aber auch nicht zu 100% ob die Probleme machen). 

Die Probleme durch Reflektionen äußern sich meist in dem auf einmal die ganze Welt wegkippt und/oder die virtuellen Controller völlig falsch positioniert werden. Meist tritt beides gleichzeitig auf, und ich muss dann ganz schnell die Augen zumachen, um nicht selbst am Boden zu liegend zu enden. Aber das Abdecken des TVs scheint hier das Problem fast zu 100% zu beseitigen. 

Ansonsten ist das Tracking fantastisch, man merkt keinerlei Verzögerung und die Bewegungen wirken äußerst realistisch und ruckelfrei. Um so mehr fällt dann doch der eine oder andere winzige Ruckler auf, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob der von der Software kommt oder durch irgendeine kleine Reflektion hervorgerufen wird. 

Manche Spiele haben aber ein deutliches Problem, ein sauberes ruckelfreies Tracking zu realisieren. Bei meiner HW (5960X und GTX1080TI) hat mich das schon überrascht. Ich muss bei Batman: AK VR z.B. die Grafikeinstellungen auf den Standardwerten belassen, sonst ist das Tracking unangenehm zappelig und ruckelig. Und bei einem VR Spiel ist das tödlich. 

Die Software kann nerven. Ab und zu kommen sich VivePort und Steam offenbar ins Gehege und direkt nach dem Öffnen von der Steam VR Oberfläche (im VF Raum) beendet sich SteamVR schlagartig (und damit fällt dann auch die Brille aus). Was supernervig ist, weil man die Brille absetzen muss. Ob das wirklich an VivePort liegt, weiß ich nicht zu 100%, jedenfalls habe ich Ruhe seit dem ich VivePort nicht mehr nutze. 


Alles über alles bereue ich den Kauf nicht, allerdings ist es schon so, dass ich keine Stunden darin verbringen will. Alleine schon deshalb, weil Full-Room Scaling VR echt anstrengend ist - man steht ja die ganze Zeit und bewegt sich. Und obwohl ich nicht unfit bin, ist das nichts, was man stundenlang machen will.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (6. Dezember 2017)

Persönlich hätte ich bedenken, Unsummen in die 2016er Technik zu stecken. Neues Komfortkopfband, neue Touch-Controller (die alten Knüppel find ich nicht so dolle), Wireless schön und gut. Aber schnell sind 1.000. Euro und mehr fällig. 
Wer weiß, wann und von wem höher aufgelöste Brillen erscheinen und wie dann das Gesamtpaket aussieht. Vielleicht schon in einem Jahre neue Brille mit allem Drum und Dran begehrenswert. Dann wird der Vive Verkauf schwierig und Light House 1.0, umständlicher Wireless oder sonstiges Zusatzzubehör vielleicht überflüssig.
Rift Tracking funktioniert mit dritten Sensor auf einer Fläche bis um die 2,5 x 2,5 Meter gut. Steht in dem Bereich der Vive in nix nach. Falls zwingend mehr Platz benötigt / genutzt werden soll: Vive unterstützt offiziell bis 3,5 x 3,5 Meter. Installation der Vive Senoren ist komfortabler, 2 Stück an Steckdose. Die drei Rift Sensoren dagegen per Kabel an PC. Ansonsten Rift Tracking funktioniert einwandfrei, ohne Zittern und Aussetzer. Auch werden die Sensoren nicht gestört, geblendet oder abgelenkt. 

Naja, aktuell 399 Euro für Rift + 69 Sensor ist recht attraktiv. Man braucht kein Kopfband, da u.a.Kopfhörer bereits intergriert. Touch Controller sind toll. Und falls unbedingt Wireless benötigt wird, erscheint ja auch noch für Rift.
Im Januar 2017 habe ich noch (im Angebot) 890 Euro inkl.dritten Sensor bezahlt   .


----------



## Grendizer (7. Dezember 2017)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Gibt es für die vive nicht schon das Wireless kit? Ist glaub ich nur nicht ganz günstig



Gibt es. Nennt sich "TPCAST" ist nicht günstig, etwas kompliziert im Setup, noch einige Problemchen. Ich habs selber bin jetzt zufrieden damit, kriegt aber keine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung von mir. Kauf es wenn dich das Kabel stört, der Unterschied ist schon bemerklich und wenn du öfters im VR spielst. Es ist schon eine Bereicherung, jedoch ist 350 € viel Geld. Ich habs in England bestellt, da ist der Einkauf momentan interessanter. Habe 50€ gespart gegenüber Bestellung aus Deutschland oder Frankr



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Ursachen sind offenbar 2 verschiedene: Einmal habe ich reflektierende Flächen im Raum (z.B. einen 65" TV), die muss ich jedesmal abdecken. Andere Flächen, wie z.B. die PR-Silberbände kann ich nicht so leicht abdecken (weiß aber auch nicht zu 100% ob die Probleme machen).
> 
> Die Probleme durch Reflektionen äußern sich meist in dem auf einmal die ganze Welt wegkippt und/oder die virtuellen Controller völlig falsch positioniert werden. Meist tritt beides gleichzeitig auf, und ich muss dann ganz schnell die Augen zumachen, um nicht selbst am Boden zu liegend zu enden. Aber das Abdecken des TVs scheint hier das Problem fast zu 100% zu beseitigen.
> 
> ...



Find ich krass. Spiele mit der Vive in meinem Wohnzimmer und da habe ich auch sehr viele reflektierende Flächen. Meine Fernehwand ist schwarz lackiert, TV misst 52" und daneben steht meine Kücheninsel aus schwarzem Glas. Alles bildet die Grenze meiner Spielfläche für die Vive. Vielleicht habe ich die Lightstations besser ausgerichtet, dass ich die Probleme die du hast, so vermeiden konnte. Hatte bei der Vive Installation auch gedacht, dass Reflexionen Probleme machen, aber sogar wenn es hell im Zimmer ist, funktioniert es tadellos.

Zu deinem Problem mit Ruckeler. Kann es sein dass du "Supersampling" in der SteamVR an hast und dann auch im Spiel selbst Kantenglättung und ähnliches? Das hat schon bei manchen User mit guter Hardware zu Frust geführt. Generell gilt, Ingame die Settings auszuschalten.


----------



## Grestorn (7. Dezember 2017)

Grendizer schrieb:


> Find ich krass. Spiele mit der Vive in meinem Wohnzimmer und da habe ich auch sehr viele reflektierende Flächen. Meine Fernehwand ist schwarz lackiert, TV misst 52" und daneben steht meine Kücheninsel aus schwarzem Glas. Alles bildet die Grenze meiner Spielfläche für die Vive. Vielleicht habe ich die Lightstations besser ausgerichtet, dass ich die Probleme die du hast, so vermeiden konnte. Hatte bei der Vive Installation auch gedacht, dass Reflexionen Probleme machen, aber sogar wenn es hell im Zimmer ist, funktioniert es tadellos.


Ich hab meine Lightstations auf knapp 2m Höhe gegenüber in etwa 5m Abstand montiert.  Ich habe auch verschiedene Winkel ausprobiert, aber keinen gefunden, der einwandfrei geht (da man danach immer neu ausmessen muss, macht man das auch nicht unbegrenzt oft). Ich habe die Stationen auch mal testweise mit dem Kabel verbunden, ohne einen Unterschied zu bemerken. 

Ich werde aber noch weiter versuchen, denn das Abdecken des TVs nervt ziemlich. 



Grendizer schrieb:


> Zu deinem Problem mit Ruckeler. Kann es sein dass du "Supersampling" in der SteamVR an hast und dann auch im Spiel selbst Kantenglättung und ähnliches? Das hat schon bei manchen User mit guter Hardware zu Frust geführt. Generell gilt, Ingame die Settings auszuschalten.


Ich hatte das mal an, aber schnell gemerkt, dass das nicht gut geht, schon bei den SteamVR Environments kommt es da an einigen Stellen zu Rucklern (hat mich ne Weile gekostet, das Problem richtig zuzuordnen). 

Batman VR hat außergewöhnlich viele In-Game Einstellungen, aber sobald man was dabei ändert, auch wenn man diesen speziellen NVidia Modus einschaltet, wird das Ruckeln deutlich unangenehmer. Besonders ist mir das aufgefallen, wo Batman und Robin in der Zisterne gefangen sind.


----------

